# conjunto



## Porteño

I am trying to translate a document describing a building in Brazil in which it mentions what the building comprises, e.g. number of floors, garage spaces, etc. One of the items says '33 conjuntos'. Would I be right in interpreting this as 'suites'?


----------



## Vanda

Pra nós conjuntos se referem a conjuntos de edifícios num condomínio por exemplo. Este é um exemplo de conjuntos residenciais.


----------



## Porteño

Vanda said:


> Pra nós conjuntos se referem a conjuntos de edifícios num condomínio por exemplo. Este é um exemplo de conjuntos residenciais.



That I understand and know very well, but this is a description of one building with its accommodation. Suite also does not seem to be the right answer if you look at the building on Google Earth; it's pretty big and would certainly have more than 33 office suites.


----------



## Vanda

Existe também conjuntos comerciais. Um edifício que comporta apenas escritórios, com uma ou duas salas por negócio. Exemplo: um edifício só de dentistas, cada dentista tem direito a 2 salas com banheiro (suíte). Digamos que aquele edifício tenha 33 conjuntos, ou seja, 33 conjuntos de 2 salas com banheiro para serem alugadas ou para comprar o conjunto individual.


----------



## Porteño

Vanda said:


> Existe também conjuntos comerciais. Um edifício que comporta apenas escritórios, com uma ou duas salas por negócio. Exemplo: um edifício só de dentistas, cada dentista tem direito a 2 salas com banheiro (suíte). Digamos que aquele edifício tenha 33 conjuntos, ou seja, 33 conjuntos de 2 salas com banheiro para serem alugadas ou para comprar o conjunto individual.



Pois o edificio tem 21 andares!


----------



## Vanda

E? Não entendi!


----------



## Porteño

Vanda said:


> E? Não entendi!



Diz que se trata de um edificio (Bloco) de 21 andares, inclusive o térreo, 3 mezaninos, 4 subsolos e ático, para um total de 33 *conjuntos*, 2 teatros, 2 salas exposições, 1 pilotis e 5 salas de reuniões.


----------



## brenobrendan

Seria um Centro Empresarial? Um Centro Empresarial é um edifício com salas que são alugadas para fins comerciais, profissionais, etc...


----------



## Porteño

brenobrendan said:


> Seria um Centro Empresarial? Um Centro Empresarial é um edifício com salas que são alugadas para fins comerciais, profissionais, etc...



Trata-se do Condominio Edificio Faria Lima em São Paulo. No 'street-level' vista em Google Earth, parece como qualquier edificio de oficinas.


----------



## brenobrendan

Porteño said:


> Trata-se do Condominio Edificio Faria Lima em São Paulo. No 'street-level' vista em Google Earth, parece como qualquier edificio de oficinas.



Só olhando uma parte maior para entender, pois assim, isoladamente (ainda que tenha sido dado um contexto), "33 conjuntos" não me vem à cabeça "salas", "escritórios" ou "suites" de jeito nenhum. "33 conjuntos" nos faz visualizar casas ou edifícios residenciais (conjuntos habitacionais por exemplo)


----------



## Porteño

brenobrendan said:


> Só olhando uma parte maior para entender, pois assim, isoladamente (ainda que tenha sido dado um contexto), "33 conjuntos" não me vem à cabeça "salas", "escritórios" ou "suites" de jeito nenhum. "33 conjuntos" nos faz visualizar casas ou edifícios residenciais (conjuntos habitacionais por exemplo)



I agree, but that's the description I have to translate!!


----------



## brenobrendan

Porteño said:


> I agree, but that's the description I have to translate!!



I googled some ads here and I see that they do use the word "conjunto" but I couldn't find the difference between "salas/escritórios" and "conjuntos". I asked a friend what he understood by "33 conjuntos" in that context you gave...He said it was the building. I said it wasn't. Then he said it was the floors. I said there were 21. Then he said it was the rooms. 

Since I am not in the real state market and I can't distinguish between the two, I'll leave that to someone who is.


----------



## Porteño

brenobrendan said:


> I googled some ads here and I see that they do use the word "conjunto" but I couldn't find the difference between "salas/escritórios" and "conjuntos". I asked a friend what he understood by "33 conjuntos" in that context you gave...He said it was the building. I said it wasn't. Then he said it was the floors. I said there were 21. Then he said it was the rooms.
> 
> Since I am not in the real state market and I can't distinguish between the two, I'll leave that to someone who is.



Having looked at a few websites on Condominio Edificio Faria Lima, it seems that 'conjuntos' might refer to apartments. There appear to be quite a number of these multi-use buildings in the Pinheiros area.


----------



## brenobrendan

I have noticed that some offices are sometimes made of three or more rooms in a building. Sometimes they even occupy an entire floor with all the rooms... Maybe that's what they mean by "Conjunto"


----------



## Archimec

Julgo que é "suite" em inglês (confirmação feita no Michaelis Ing-Port)


----------



## brenobrendan

Archimec said:


> Julgo que é "suite" em inglês (confirmação feita no Michaelis Ing-Port)



Suíte aqui no BR é um quarto (bedroom) com um banheiro (bathroom). Talvez "Conjunto" seja o nome dessa configuração quando a sala/escritório tem banheiro. Por que não se chama de suite um escritório com banheiro, pois suíte é apenas pra um quarto de dormir com banheiro ou um quarto de hotel com banheiro. 

Se alguém me disser que um prédio comercial tem 33 suítes eu vou imaginar que ele tem 33 quartos para as pessoas dormirem, e que provavelmente funcione como hotel também. Mas de repente esse é linguajar da área que eu não conheça é claro!


SUITE
- Cambridge Dictionary: 
a set of connected rooms, especially in a hotel: The singer was interviewed in his hotel suite. They've got a whole suite of offices on the 34th floor.

- Webster:
2
*:* a group of things forming a unit or constituting a collection : 
SET as 
_a_ *:* a group of rooms occupied as a unit

Provavelmente o termo em inglês é "Suite" mesmo. Espero que alguém conhecedor da área responda pois fiquei na curiosidade.


----------



## mglenadel

In very large office buildings it is common to have one, two or three large 'office suites' per floor. Each may have up to dozens of individual offices and rooms. Although 'office suite' may mean something much smaller (like two offices, one meeting room, a reception room, restrooms and break room), that's what I would use.


----------



## Vanda

Exactly what I have said above and Mglenadel as well. Conjuntos de salas num prédio comercial, muito comum nos grandes centros brasileiros.


----------

